# Imac G5 :: Problème Kernel Panic  Impossible de démarer



## witek57 (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour j'ai actuellement un problème avec un Imac G5 : j'ai un kernel panic à chaque démarage et impossible de booter sur le dvd ( en appuyant sur alt ) j'ai juste le DD qui s'affiche avec une icone ou est écrit CTP, j'ai tester les différents barettes de ram et toujours le meme problème Kernel panic ... Donc je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou le problème pourrait venir ... Voici un screen du Kernel >>


----------



## witek57 (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai voulu également essayer de réinstaller avec un dvd et impossible , j'ai l'impression qu'il ne le trouve pas ??? :S


----------

